# HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten



## domi193 (31. Oktober 2013)

*HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Hey Leute ich bin neu im Forum und hab nicht so wirklich viel Ahnung von PC Hardware.
Ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren bei TEVI einen Fertig PC von HP gekauft und will ihn jetzt aufrüsten um BF4 und andere neue Spiele auf höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen. 
Der Computer ist der HP Pavilion p6-2053de die technischen Daten:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GT 530
Motherboard: Foxconn 2ABF
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
Netzteil: 300 W
Ich habe ca. 500€ zur Verfügung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich beraten.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus
Domi


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Könntest du bitte Fotos vom Gehäuseinneren machen? Wir müssen ja wissen, was überhaupt reinpasst 


Pauschal würde ich sagen: Netzteil und Grafikkarte tauschen, die CPU ist noch schnell genug, übertakten kannst du sie sowieso nicht. Eventuell noch eine kleine SSD einbauen.


----------



## Zwitschack (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

also würde nur Grafikkarte und Netzteil tauschen, Rest sollte noch stark genug sein. SSD ist eine Option, sollte aber überlegt werden, da man eine Verbesserung spüren wird, aber das Mainboard die SSD trotzdem bremsen wird.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Solange es S-ATA 2 hat, reicht das doch. 3Gbit/s bremsen eine SSD zwar aus, der grösste Vorteil (sehr geringe Zugriffszeiten) bleibt aber erhalten.


----------



## domi193 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab jetzt mal das Gehäuse geöffnet und es fotografiert.


----------



## Fafafin (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Bei den beengten Platzverhältnissen würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:
ASUS GTX670-DCM-2GD5 DirectCU Mini, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X0-M0AN00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Crucial M500 SSD 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu brauchst du noch eine verbesserte Gehäuselüftung, da jetzt zusätzliche 100W abgeführt werden müssen.


----------



## stevenjan (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass du erst mal Platz brauchst. Wenn du bock auf kommplett Umbau hast würde ich es so machen:

1x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-430W/BN180) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ca. 350€ rest kommt von deinen alten PC

Wenn du dein Budget voll ausreizen willst: plus die obengennaten Komponenten

1x Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ca. 465€

MfG


----------



## domi193 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich nen komplett umbau machen soll weil ich kenn mich mit der Technik und den Kabeln nicht so aus. Aber wenn ich das alte Gehäuse nehm hab ich weniger Platz. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Eine Flex 


Nee, im Ernst. Ich würde die Teile von Stevenjan nehmen, aber mit diesem Gehäuse hier:
Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## domi193 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Wenn ich den PC so aufbaue wie Stevenjan es zusammengestellt hat passt die Hardware dann ein paar Jahre oder muss ich nächstes Jahr dann gleich wieder umbauen?


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Hängt von deinen Ansprüchen ab.


----------



## stevenjan (31. Oktober 2013)

Ach komm schau dir paar Videos an, wo das alles erklärt wird. Ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Es geht ja nicht um den Zusammenbau sondern darum, wie lange er das Zeug behalten kann. 

Das hängt eben von seinen Ansprüchen ab. Für "alles auf ultra" wird es nicht sehr lange reichen (wenn überhaupt), wenn er auch bereit ist, mal auf "mittel" zu spielen, kann die Kiste schon 3-4 Jahre lang reichen.


----------



## domi193 (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Ja ich will halt das auch in 2, 3 Jahren noch die aktuellen Titel auf dem Pc gehen und nicht auf Low schon ruckeln wie bei meinem aktuellen System.
EDIT: Für was braucht man eigentlich eine SSD?


----------



## SwissTiger (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Die SSD ist eigentlich wie ein Interner USB Stick, nur grösser und viel Schneller.  Mit denen kannst du Windows in ein paar Sekunden aufstarten!


----------



## domi193 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Also Leute ich hab mir überlegt den Thread wieder auferleben zu lassen. Ich hab jetzt nicht mehr 500 sondern jetzt 800 euro budget. Welche Teile würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen?


----------



## TheBroTM (5. September 2015)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

bei 800 euro budget kauf auf jedenfall ein neues mainboard eine gtx 760 und aufwärts werden von dem board nicht angenommen hab das heute merken müssen als ich mein lanparty rechner mit ner msi gtx 970 gaming 4g oc ausstatten wollte. Es würde technisch gehen wenn HP ein bios udate rausbringt aber hp macht da nix (ha natürlich netzteil ausgetauscht. hatte davor ne gtx 660 ti die wurde angenommen auch wenn etwas umständlich musste bei der installation mehrfach abstürzen lassen und irgendwann ging es dann also ein sehr komisches board und das bios ist extrem beschnitten hp will anscheindend aufrüsten stark erschweren


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (5. September 2015)

*AW: HP Fertig-PC aufrüsten*

Ich glaube, er hat schon was gefunden


----------

